# Staffing Changes



## Null (Aug 2, 2015)

Everyone please join me in congratulating these fine, upstanding people in their ability to systematically oppress the autistic.

@Hellblazer has been promoted to Manager from Moderator.

@Jose Mourinho (fmr. Alan Pardew) has been promoted to Moderator from Supervisor.
@Meowthkip has been promoted to Moderator from Supervisor.
@Jaimas has been promoted to Moderator from (former) Supervisor.

Additionally, I have made all moderators able to see a user's public profile when marked private (cuz certain lolcows do it all the time) and view warning details.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new colors guys, try not to drink yourselves to death from the stress of all this autism, especially you @Hellblazer.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 2, 2015)

Well done, everyone and congratulations. I already said it to @Hellblazer and @Jose Mourinho elsewhere but fuck it, I'll do it here too.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fuck you @Hellblazer I still refuse to acknowledge you as anything higher than a Supervisor.

*spits*


----------



## Henry Bemis (Aug 2, 2015)

Warms the cockles of my monochrome heart.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Fuck you @Hellblazer I still refuse to acknowledge you as anything higher than a Supervisor.
> 
> *spits*


hellblazer was a supervisor?


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Congrats on the new colors guys, try not to drink yourselves to death from the stress of all this autism, especially you @Hellblazer.



I'll try to resist the temptation.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> I'll try to resist the temptation.


if i gave you more banners i could probably replicate your avatar


----------



## KingofManga420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bypass user privacy? What does this entail and why is this necessary?


----------



## Red_Rager (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats guys


----------



## Eponine (Aug 2, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Bypass user privacy? What does this entail and why is this necessary?


Big Brother is watching


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Bypass user privacy? What does this entail and why is this necessary?


it's when you set your profile to private, like how moleman does. it doesn't mean you can see someone's cock pics. ill reword op.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Aug 2, 2015)

Kudos Alan Pardew!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Null said:


> it's when you set your profile to private, like how moleman does. it doesn't mean you can see someone's cock pics. ill reword op.


Hellblazer didn't need to ask to see mine. 
Thanks though that was a bit odd sounding.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 2, 2015)

Null said:


> it's when you set your profile to private, like how moleman does. it doesn't mean you can see someone's cock pics. ill reword op.




The cockpics are in the staff forums


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 2, 2015)

Null said:


> it's when you set your profile to private, like how moleman does. it doesn't mean you can see someone's cock pics. ill reword op.



Ban people who don't post cock pics publicly imo tbh


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 2, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Bypass user privacy? What does this entail and why is this necessary?



what are you hiding bro?


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Ban people who don't post cock pics publicly imo tbh



Well, I know how I'm abusing my newfound powers.


----------



## Totenkopf (Aug 2, 2015)

They do it for free.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats to all the new purples. I'm sure you'll do a great job taking care of the place until I accidentally fuck something up and crash the whole thing.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 2, 2015)

I am so proud of you all


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Aug 2, 2015)

i'm glad you've made this decision.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 2, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Congrats to all the new purples. I'm sure you'll do a great job taking care of the place until I accidentally fuck something up and crash the whole thing.



A good friend will bail you out of Jail, Hellblazer.

We, however, will be sitting in the cell next to you, going "_Damn, that was fun!_"


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 2, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> A good friend will bail you out of Jail, Hellblazer.
> 
> We, however, will be sitting in the cell next to you, going "_Damn, that was fun!_"



I'll give you a carton of cigarettes if you shank him.


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice to see some new staff members along with one getting a promotion. Good luck to the new mods.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats on the promotion, guys!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats guys, you deserve it.


----------



## DC 740 (Aug 2, 2015)

WHERE'S MY FUCKIN FRIES I WANT TO SEE THE MANAGER


----------



## Mulligan (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations everybody!  Even though I know none of you personally, It makes me happy to see all y'all climbing up the kiwi ladder. Use your new powers wisely


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mulligan said:


> Even though I know none of you personally



They're all good people, except for @Hellblazer who's a massive asshole and probably slept with somebody to get promoted.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 2, 2015)

Green Puddin said:


> WHERE'S MY FUCKIN FRIES I WANT TO SEE THE MANAGER



We'd give you a refund, but we don't have a printer on hand to replicate your food stamps.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 2, 2015)

Goddammit, now @Meowthkip is going to flood the Farms with FNAF furry porn and there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Goddammit, now @Meowthkip is going to flood the Farms with FNAF furry porn and there's nothing we can do about it.



No, it's gonna be hermaphroditic macro foxtaurs.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 2, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> We'd give you a refund, but we don't have a printer on hand to replicate your food stamps.


@Hellblazer 's name ISN'T FRICKIN' GREEN. CHANGE IT BACK TO PURPLE NOW NOW NOW!!!


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 2, 2015)

Null said:


> @Jose Mourinho (fmr. Alan Pardew) has been promoted to Moderator from Supervisor.



Surprised no one has posted this yet:


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 2, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> No, it's gonna be hermaphroditic macro foxtaurs.







We're all guvking doomed. I give it three days before Null nukes the site from orbit.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 2, 2015)

A toast to our benevolent overlords!





preferably drunk from the skulls of Tumblrinas.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Surprised no one has posted this yet:


god that kid's face makes my face hurt


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 2, 2015)

Let's DRINK


----------



## Zim (Aug 2, 2015)

You are all credit to team!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice promotion,i hope you guys dont go insane from the autismo


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 2, 2015)

Semper fidelis to all are armed @Hellblazer , @Jaimas , @Meowthkip . & @Jose Mourinho . You guys are the best.


----------



## Silver (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats yo! Here, have a cake


Spoiler


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> View attachment 40327
> 
> We're all guvking doomed. I give it three days before Null nukes the site from orbit.





Spoiler









But seriously, I'll do my best.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 2, 2015)

Silver said:


> Congrats yo! Here, have a cake
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Autism Bakes, apparently.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 2, 2015)

@Hellblazer:





There, now your avatar can match your banners.



Spoiler: alternate version


----------



## TaterBot (Aug 2, 2015)

Enjoy your benefits packages and your pay raises, guys. Congrazzles.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats you nerds.
I know we can trust you more than that Chit guy from years ago.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Aug 3, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Congrats you nerds.
> I know we can trust you more than that Chit guy from years ago.



Who's Chit?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 3, 2015)

Hellblazer's probably one of the hardest working guy's here, so grats on the new promotion.

Hope the position comes with complementary vodka... because I can't imagine things are going to improve.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 3, 2015)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> Who's Chit?



A mod from the old days who chimped out hard over forum drama. Either brook or champ had to drop the banhammer on him. Only staff member to ever be banned, I believe.

Also,@Huntin' Slash can identify his hair from a mile away.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who has been promoted.

Keep on fighting the good fight!


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 3, 2015)

I felt a great disturbance in the force, as if a million voices cried out in terror, and where suddenly silenced, I fear something terrible has happened


----------



## Alex Krycek (Aug 3, 2015)

These are all users I like. Grants guys.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey, congrats folks!


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 3, 2015)

Just what this site needed- a crazy tumblr sjw and a gamergate dudebro mra on staff! 

But seriously congratulations, these promotions are long overdue considering the contributions you two have made to the community.


----------



## Critter (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations, guys! You all seriously deserve it.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations all of you! @Jaimas is making me proud. ;_;


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## LordCustos3 (Aug 3, 2015)

Null said:


> Everyone please join me in congratulating these fine, upstanding people in their ability to systematically oppress the autistic.
> 
> @Hellblazer has been promoted to Manager from Moderator.
> 
> ...



Okay, maybe I just haven't been paying attention....and it was explained on some other page somewhere in this vast, vast weebsite and I missed it....
But how do these ranks work? Like, what makes a mod/mananger/supervisor/sysop/supreme sovereign grandmaster, etc. different?
What can one rank do that the other ones can't? 
If this has already been answered, can someone point me to a link.

Thanx.

Sorry for the interruption.
I now return you to the thread already in progress.


----------



## Null (Aug 3, 2015)

LordCustos3 said:


> But how do these ranks work? Like, what makes a mod/mananger/supervisor/sysop/supreme sovereign grandmaster, etc. different?


Supervisors, grey, aren't full-fledged staff and can only deal with posts in 1 board.
Moderators, purple, are staff and can deal with posts on the entire site and warn people for a post.
Managers, green, can do that + ban users directly.
Admins, red, can do anything, including setup and change forum stuff.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 3, 2015)

Why isn't Catparty a mod


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 3, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Why isn't Catparty a mod


Overstaffed.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats. Now that I know who the powers that be are, I can begin my systematic campaign of bribery and corruption!


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 3, 2015)

Good choices, all appointments thoroughly deserved.


----------



## KingQueen (Aug 3, 2015)

Three cheers to people who do actual work.


----------



## dickwad (Aug 3, 2015)

Gay poem for you guys:
You can follow your dream,
Or reach for the star,
Wherever you go
Just follow your heart!

Either way the responsibility went for the right people. Good job!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 3, 2015)

My condolences to our new mods, may your inevitable descent into insanity be as painless as possible.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 3, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Congrats to all the new purples. I'm sure you'll do a great job taking care of the place until I accidentally fuck something up and crash the whole thing.


You will do just fine.  I have faith in you.



Hellblazer said:


> Only staff member to ever be banned, I believe.


I think Taco Wiz was a mod who was banned for admitting that he was a diaperfur. He was before my time, though (thank God). 



Hellblazer said:


> Also,@Huntin' Slash can identify his hair from a mile away.


He also bailed him out of jail once.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 3, 2015)

LordCustos3 said:


> Okay, maybe I just haven't been paying attention....and it was explained on some other page somewhere in this vast, vast weebsite and I missed it....
> But how do these ranks work? Like, what makes a mod/mananger/supervisor/sysop/supreme sovereign grandmaster, etc. different?
> What can one rank do that the other ones can't?
> If this has already been answered, can someone point me to a link.
> ...





Null said:


> Supervisors, grey, aren't full-fledged staff and can only deal with posts in 1 board.
> Moderators, purple, are staff and can deal with posts on the entire site and warn people for a post.
> Managers, green, can do that + ban users directly.
> Admins, red, can do anything, including setup and change forum stuff.



Also, managers and admins can perform IP checks on users. Moderators and supervisors can't. Used to get asked to do that a lot when I was a purple.


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Also, managers and admins can perform IP checks on users. Moderators and supervisors can't. Used to get asked to do that a lot when I was a purple.



Now you're actually going to have to haha


----------



## VJ 343 (Aug 4, 2015)

Congratulations nerds.

Esp @Jaimas. You have had muchfewer shout outs so here's one for the tally.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 4, 2015)

Congratulations new staff of 2015


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 4, 2015)

Congrats to the new promotions!


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 4, 2015)

staff more like stiffed wheres my promotion to mod of gk subforum


----------



## Ferls (Aug 4, 2015)

Well deserved promotions.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Aug 4, 2015)

Null said:


> Additionally, I have made all moderators able to see a user's public profile when marked private (cuz certain lolcows do it all the time) and view warning details.



Why even allow people to set profiles private? You can find all of a persons posts ect... without using the profile feature it just makes it more annoying.


----------

